# Overnight Oatmeal ?



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Can I cook overnight oatmeal in a cast iron dutch oven on the wood stove?

TIA


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Cheryl, you should be able to do it just fine. I looked and there's a lot of recipes for overnight oatmeal made in a crock pot which would be about the same temp as your woodstove.

You might want to try it a couple ways, one directly on the stove and another one where your dutch oven is on a rack inside of a water bath so it doesn't stick on the bottom.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

How about Cream of Wheat ??


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think Cream of Wheat works that way..Steel cut oats take quite a while to cook regularly so they work in overnight cooking.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

It worked! I used steel cut Irish oats. Oh my, they were good!


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Please share the process as I'm trying to learn how to cook more on the wood stove. About how long on the stove? Today it's swiss steak. I usually put it on about 9 a.m. But last time I put it on at 1p.m for 6 and hubby said he like it better the meat wasn't mushy. TIA


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I used 2 cups of steel cut oats, 8 cups of water, 1 cup powdered milk, 1/2 cup brown sugar and 1 cup raisins. I just mixed it all together in my cast iron dutch oven and set on a hot stove right before bed. The stove was stoked for the night. It cooled down over night and it was just right in the morning. If it is too cool, stoke the fire a half hour before eating.


----------

